
Claiming That Space Is Not a Commons Is a Bad Strategy - likhuta
https://lawless.tech/claiming-that-space-is-not-a-commons-is-a-bad-strategy/
======
planne
It's sound more like sci-fi,I dont think that conservative countries will
deviate from their beliefs about the conquest of outer space

